# Places to go/things to do



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to Coptic Cairo this afternoon... photos later

Lets show people where they can go when they visit after all it is a big city and not all Midan Tahrir


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you elaborate please? Where / what is Coptic Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Coptic Cairo is a part of Old Cairo which encompasses the Babylon Fortress, the Coptic Museum, the Hanging Church, the Greek Church of St. George and many other Coptic churches and historical sites. It is believed that the Holy Family visited this area and stayed at the site of Saints Sergius and Bacchus Church Coptic Cairo was a stronghold for Christianity in Egypt until the Islamic era, though most of the current buildings of the churches in Coptic Cairo were built after the Muslim conquest of Egypt


Thank you wikipedia


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information. 

It will be interesting to read your feedback as to whether it's worth a visit.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> It will be interesting to read your feedback as to whether it's worth a visit.




To be honest I find anything is worth doing if it gets me out of eating


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What a wonderful afternoon.

The first thing that hits you is how clean the place is, no walking through bags or rubbish etc , No noise either, it is a little haven,

The museum 50 LE entrance is wonderful, well laid out with all the exhibits behind bright dust free glass .It seems to go on for ever, you go round a corner and there is something else to look at. I don't want to say what the exhibits are as you should really go and see them for yourself but they are worth the visit. Dont forget to look up is my tip, 
The Greek Church and the Hanging church are also worth visiting..both being in use. Free entrance

The metro stop is right beside the museum so it is easy to get to from Maadi.
I got a taxi from Agouza and it was 20LE.

All in all a much nicer less hectic day out than the usual tourist haunts,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a lovely calender for 40LE High above Egypt


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Coptic town, Mar Gigris is my favourite destination in Cairo. The old part is gorgeous so are all the little churches. You almos feel like you are walking the steps of Mary when she went to hide in Egypt, it resembles pilmigrage in way.


----------

